# [SOLVED]Can't install KDE - name resolution failed

## FullyFunctnlPhil

Throughout my new Gentoo installation, there was never a problem with the network.  However, when I try to emerge kdebase, it can't connect to my mirror:

```
Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... failed: Name or service not known.
```

It then attempts to download from www.freedesktop.org, which also doesn't work.  I tried pinging a known IP address, but it said "Network is unreachable".  What's going on?Last edited by FullyFunctnlPhil on Sun Aug 21, 2005 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koenderoo

you have no network....

what kind of connection to the internet do you have?

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> you have no network....
> 
> what kind of connection to the internet do you have?

 

It's just a generic ethernet card hooked up to a cable modem.  It's been working flawlessly throughout the whole Gentoo install.

----------

## vladgrigorescu

Try running 

```
dhcpcd
```

If that gives you an error such as: 

```

****  dhcpcd: already running

****  dhcpcd: if not then delete /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid file

```

then delete the old file with 

```
rm /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid
```

or whatever filename shows up when you try to dhcpcd.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Check also the contents of /etc/resolv.conf. You probably forgot to copy it from the live-cd to your new system.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Check also the contents of /etc/resolv.conf. You probably forgot to copy it from the live-cd to your new system.

 

There is only one line in resolv.conf.  It says

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

I'm guessing there's supposed to be more to it?

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security: Internet connection related issue.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security: Internet connection related issue.

 

Thanks.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

I've been googling and searching the Gentoo forum archives, but haven't found anything useful.  I'm using DHCP and the address in my resolv.conf file is the right address for my router...can somebody tell me what I'm missing?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

In that case please do the following test.

```
# ping -c 3 forums.gentoo.org

# ping -c 3 140.211.166.170
```

Are you able to ping the forums? Can you do it by name or have you to do it by ip address? If the latter, check your /etc/resolv.conf again and make sure that your DNS server is 192.168.1.1. If you can't ping the forums by ip also, check the following

```
# netstat -nr
```

Your default route should use your router or gateway address.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

Pinging forums.gentoo.org gives me

```
ping: unknown host forums.gentoo.org
```

and pinging the IP gives me

```
connect: Network is unreachable
```

netstart -nr shows:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway     Genmask     Flags     MSS     Window     irtt     Iface

127.0.0.0     127.0.0.1     255.0.0.0     UG     0     0      0     lo

Sorry about the formatting, but you get the idea.  My router is at 192.168.1.1, if that helps.

----------

## vladgrigorescu

It looks like your route is wrong.  Try this:

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *vladgrigorescu wrote:*   

> It looks like your route is wrong.  Try this:
> 
> ```
> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
> 
> ...

 

I've tried that.  It says

```
SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
```

----------

## Arno Nymous

Please post your "/etc/conf.d/net". Are your settings smthg like this?:

```

# For setting the default gateway

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

```

You have to restart "/etc/init.d/net.eth0"  after applying that change.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *Arno Nymous wrote:*   

> Please post your "/etc/conf.d/net". Are your settings smthg like this?:
> 
> ```
> 
> # For setting the default gateway
> ...

 

Actually, it's blank, except for commented-out lines that say

```
This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.* scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration, please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).
```

I added

```
gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"
```

to the bottom and tried again, but there's no difference.

----------

## Arno Nymous

Maybe  it's the best, if you retrace the steps of your installation according to the handbook, using the LiveCd again. Check only the network related stuff of course. Something got lost. It looks like your net isn't configured.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *FullyFunctnlPhil wrote:*   

>  *vladgrigorescu wrote:*   It looks like your route is wrong.  Try this:
> 
> ```
> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
> 
> ...

 

That means that your network is not configured or not working. To check please do

```
# ifconfig -a
```

If you can't see any eth* interface, you probably don't have the module for it loaded. If your nic interface is working and you have two on your system, did you connect the cable to the proper card? Do you know what nic your system has? If not, do

```
# lspci
```

and search for you nic. Then configure your kernel to include the support for your controller as a module. Compile the modules and install them. Then do

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

ifconfig -a
```

Is your nic working? Is it configured? If not, look again at /etc/conf.d/net. If all seems well, try again to ping the Gentoo Forums.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

When I run ifconfig -a, I see

```
eth0

Linuk encap:Ethernet HWaddr (MAC address)

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:20
```

lspci recognizes my ethernet card (it's plugged in correctly and the light is on, by the way), but if I still need to do any kernel configuring and module compiling, I need some links because I don't have the first idea how to go about doing it.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

So that we know what we're talking about, please include the output of

```
# lspci
```

Are you sure that your cable is connected to your nic? The following seems to indicate otherwise or that the loaded module doesn't work with the card

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> 
> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> ...

 

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

The output of lspci is:

```
0000:02:08:0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

And yes, the cable is plugged in correctly; the light is on and the connection works fine when I boot the LiveCD.  However, I just remembered something; when I first started the installation, the LiveCD wouldn't recognize my onboard LAN, so I found an old card in one of my stray boxes and stuck that in, which is what I've been using since.  I'd prefer to use the onboard one if possible.  The lspci output for that is

```
0000:00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation Ck8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)
```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

In that case, the driver for your card is forcedeth. You must enable it under DEVICE DRIVERS -> Networking support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers -> Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support. After compiling it, you must load it and check if the nic is working

```
# modprobe forcedeth

# ifconfig -a
```

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

I enabled it, saved, and typed "make", per the on-screen instructions to compile.  Then I tried

```
# modprobe forcedeth 

# ifconfig -a
```

but there's no difference.  The output is the same as before and I still can't emerge KDE.  Did I enable the card incorrectly?  I tried it first by including the driver (with Y) and then again with <M> for module, but both give the same result.  What now?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

It's best if you start trying as a module <M>. After compiling, you have to install the modules

```
# make modules_install
```

Then try again the modprobe and ifconfig.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> It's best if you start trying as a module <M>. After compiling, you have to install the modules
> 
> ```
> # make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

I just tried that.  No change.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

Should I just try to configure the cheap NIC instead?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You can configure the Realtek card, it won't do any harm.

When you do the modprobe, do you get any error or warning with dmesg?

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

I'd much prefer to use the onboard LAN if possible, but I'll try the Realtek one anyway.

When I do modprobe, there are no errors or messages at all.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

What version of the kernel are you using?

Did you try loading the rtl8139 or the rtl8139too module?

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> What version of the kernel are you using?
> 
> Did you try loading the rtl8139 or the rtl8139too module?

 

I'm using kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6.

I tried those modules and tested with both ethernet cards connected to the router, but there's no change.  When in the module menu, most of the options have a <*> or <M>.  Should they all be unchecked except for the one in use, or does it not matter?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If you're not going to use any other nics, you don't need to enable the support for them. However, that shouldn't prevent your module from working.

You were able to install using the rtl8139+ nic, right? So, you should be able to make it work again on your new system. The nvidia on-board card should work with the forcedeth driver. If it doesn't, it should at least show some warnings or errors under dmesg.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> If you're not going to use any other nics, you don't need to enable the support for them. However, that shouldn't prevent your module from working.
> 
> You were able to install using the rtl8139+ nic, right? So, you should be able to make it work again on your new system. The nvidia on-board card should work with the forcedeth driver. If it doesn't, it should at least show some warnings or errors under dmesg.

 

I tried installing the forcedeth driver again.  When I run dmesg the last couple of lines say

```
eth0: no link during initialization.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Should I be looking for anything else in the output?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

The output seems ok.

I would expect that the forcedeth driver worked, but you can check whether the version of your motherboard is too recent for the driver. Have you tried compiling a more recent kernel?

Were you able to put the realtek card working?

----------

## the_mgt

I think you should compile only one of the realtek modules at a time. If i remember right, somebody had a similar problem which was solved after choosing only one of those as module.

You should compare the "dmesg|grep eth" output from the livecd with the one from your installed system and see if there are any differences. You should also compare the output of "lsmod" on both systems. Maybe you'll get a clue there. Post it here, if you don't see any suggestions.

What is the complete "dmesg|grep eth" output, if you only use the forcedeth driver as module?

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> What is the complete "dmesg|grep eth" output, if you only use the forcedeth driver as module?

 

After removing everything else and only installing forcedeth, the output is:

```
forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 010de:0c11 bound to 0000:00:05.0

eth0: no link during initialization.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

I haven't tried looking at the liveCD output yet.  I'm not sure if it would help since I used the Realtek card during the install and I really want to get my onboard LAN working on the new system, but if I can't figure something out soon I'll try it.

----------

## the_mgt

This looks ok! Have you tried "/etc/init.d/net.etho start"?

Did you try to ping anything?

I need more info to help you. What is the ouptut of "ifconfig", what is in you /etc/resolv.conf and how are you connecting to the internet? Via hardware-router? Directly connected to a cable modem?

You want to connect to the gateway 192.168.1.1, right?

So i guess this is a hardware router. Have you tried setting your "/etc/conf.d/net" to:

```

config_eth0="192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.255.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

```

I guess that should work for you.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> This looks ok! Have you tried "/etc/init.d/net.etho start"?

 

Holy crap!  It's working!

I feel like a moron for not remembering that step.  The KDE emerging process is currently at 5 of 75, but it's working!  Assuming I don't run into any more problems, I'll put [SOLVED] in the title later tonight.  Many thanks to jmbsvicetto and the_mgt.  You guys rule.

----------

## FullyFunctnlPhil

Everything seems to be working fine!  I'm browsing the Internet and screwing around in KDE, finally!  Now I just need to figure out how to do complex tasks like creating desktop shortcuts.  Woo!

----------

